# For international buyers: what is the import fees deposit?



## blackdog (Aug 20, 2010)

From Holland here, just got my shipping email this morning. Just wondering if anybody knows what the "import fees deposit" means?
It's a $ 30.40 amount. The word "deposit" seems to imply that I'm getting it back, right? I've ordered lots of books before from Amazon (but no electronics) but this is the first time I've seen this amount.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

According to Amazon:
_"Import Fees Deposit" represents an estimate of the Import Fees that will be levied on the items in your order for shipment to countries outside of the US. By placing your order, you agree to allow Amazon Export and/or Merchant (as applicable) to collect the Import Fees Deposit for the applicable items in your order. This deposit will be used, on your behalf, to reimburse the Designated Carriers for the import fees that they have paid on your behalf to the appropriate authorities of the destination country._
I don't have information regarding possible reimbursement if the deposit has not been used up. Would seem logical, though. Anyone got their deposit back?


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

My understanding (although this might be specific to Canada/US crossings) is that you're reimbursed for any portion that isn't used.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

I got my full deposit back when I ordered my K2. You don't have to do anything, Amazon refunded the import fee to my credit card and sent me an email to notify me about 2 weeks after I received my Kindle. The weird thing was that customs had seized the shipment with my Kindle in and charged me $82 for reasons unknown. According to the attached documents, UPS covered that cost with the intention of claiming it back from Amazon. I never heard about it again, so not only did I get my deposit back, but that $82 fee also just disappeared.


----------



## blackdog (Aug 20, 2010)

tnx guys.


----------

